# Baptism Water as a Sign of Death?



## mgkortus (Mar 20, 2016)

Im reading through Calvin's Catechism (1545). In the section on baptism, Calvin writes that baptism represents the forgiveness of sins and regeneration. In explaining how the water of baptism resembles regeneration, he writes that: 

"The beginning of our regeneration and its end is our becoming new creatures, through the Spirit of God. Therefore _the water is poured on the head as a sign of death_, but in such a way that our resurrection is also represented, for instead of being drowned in water, what happens to us is only for a moment." QA326 - Pg. 512 in Dennison, vol. 1

Im especially interested in his statement that the water is a poured on the head as a sign of death. This seems to match the two OT types of baptism (Read Sea and Flood). However, I have not encountered this explanation before. Is this explanation for how the water signifies regeneration generally accepted?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 20, 2016)

Rom.6:3-4 "Do you not know that all of us who have been *baptized* into Christ Jesus were *baptized* into his *death*? We were *buried* therefore with him by *baptism* into *death*."

Col.2:12 "Having been *buried* with him in baptism."

Baptism is rich in symbolism, including the passage from death unto life.

See the following, under the first of 5 points, re. death
http://www.puritanboard.com/content.php/60-Circumcision-and-Baptism-compared


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 22, 2016)

I thought about adding something here.

Not too long ago, I completed a sermon series on worship (I don't do too much topical preaching). I closed the series with two messages on our overall attitude and approach to worship, seeing it all for what it is: Summons-Receipt-Rendering before the wonderfully-fearsome presence of God. "If he call thee, that thou shalt say, Speak, LORD; for thy servant heareth," 1Sam.3:9.

Those last two messages were on 1) Lev.10, _I Will Be Sanctified,_ and 2) Heb.12, _With Reverence and Awe._

But to focus on the first message, I began the reading with the last vv of ch.9. There, the Lord sends down his holy fire-from-heaven; one of several such instances in the OT, and connected with a) the holy fire that comes forth in the next ch. to consume the brothers for their profane fire, and b) the holy fire of Pentecost.

I pointed out that the fire falling from heaven was a "baptism of fire." It fell and consumed the offering. Here is an obvious connection with the holy judgment of God, who is of too pure eyes than to behold evil and sin. "Our God is a consuming fire," ends Heb.12, quoting Moses, Dt.4:24. John the Baptist promised, "He (the One coming after me) will baptize you with... fire," and the Holy Ghost." (Mt.3:11)

There is a connection not to be missed between the fire that falls on the disciples in Act.2--which does not and cannot harm them--and the unquenchable fire of the End, which will burn up everything. The same holy, heavenly fire fell upon Elijah's waterlogged altar, and left a smouldering crater. Those who walk freely beside the Son of God (Dan.3:25) cannot be burned encased in the hottest earthly fiery furnace. Why? Because they are baptized in holy fire that burns up the other fire.

Once, this world was baptized in water, 2Pet.3:6-7; the next time by fire. The waters of judgment barely touched the eight, 1Pet.3:20, as it barely touched the Israelites, Ps.77:17. With believers, the fire to come will leave not so much as the smell of singeing on them. But for the rest: a lake of fire, Rev.20:10,14-15.

As I said, the symbolism of baptism is not superficial, but very very deep.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 22, 2016)

Contra_Mundum said:


> As I said, the symbolism of baptism is not superficial, but very very deep.



I agree. When this topic comes up, in addition to the examples you set out, I also think of Psalms like 47 and 69 and our Lord's words in Luke 12:50


----------



## mgkortus (Mar 23, 2016)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Rom.6:3-4 "Do you not know that all of us who have been *baptized* into Christ Jesus were *baptized* into his *death*? We were *buried* therefore with him by *baptism* into *death*."
> 
> Col.2:12 "Having been *buried* with him in baptism."
> 
> ...



Rev. Buchanan, thanks for this response. This is very helpful. While you did not spell it out, it is worth noting that in both Rom. 6:3-4 and Col.2:12-13, there are references to regeneration. Thus, this proves Calvin's connection between the water as a sign of death and baptism as a sign of regeneration.


----------

